# Firefox -> Tab mit aktueller Seite öffnen



## fhr (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo.
Gibt es in Firefox eine Einstellung oder Extension die es möglich macht wenn ich einen neuen Tab öffne dieser nicht leer ist, sondern die URL der aktuellen Seite in diesem geladen wird?

Oder zumindest die eingerichtete Startseite?


----------



## ESM (2. Februar 2005)

GIb mal in einem Browserfenster about:config ein. Vielleicht gibt es da eine Option. Habe es jetzt nicht nachgeguckt, da ich den hier nicht zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (3. Februar 2005)

Mit den "Tabbrowser Extensions" geht's auf jeden Fall, allerdings ist das Plug-In als instabil eigestuft. Was mich seit Phoenix 0.5 nicht davon abgehalten hat, dieses Plug-In ohne größere Probleme zu nutzen (ja, es gibt Probleme, aber wenn's einmal richtig läuft, dann läuft's). Ansonsten können es vielleicht noch die "Tabbrowser Preferences".

Peter


----------

